# My setup.



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Here it is! The la pavoni was a total wreck but I've cleaned/descaled/resealed/reprinted it etc. really pleased with it and think it looks great.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice looking setup Danny. No excuse for bad coffee now


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Thanks man! Yea there is no excuse whatsoever.


----------

